

Eric Schmidt on Israel and its high-tech industry - eliben
https://plus.google.com/104233435224873922474/posts/8fTjTkNS2dJ

======
maayank
Sad as always to see the comments there degenerate into shallow[1] political
comments.

[1] Shallow unsubstantiated one-liners, regardless of the stance they take.

